# remove trusted wireless network



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

I have an problem connecting wirelessly to a previously regular WiFi point, Airport shows a connection, but I have a self assigned ip. I wanted to remove the access point from my trusted networks, but can't seem to get it all. I have deleted it from keychain, but it doesn't go away. 

Any thoughts?

Z.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

System Preferences/Network/Airport/Airport Tab - By Default Join: Preferred Networks


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Vexel said:


> System Preferences/Network/Airport/Airport Tab - By Default Join: Preferred Networks


Thanks, I guess I should have been more specific, I only want to remove one of my trusted networks, not disable all of them for joining automatically. I will try this though as a way of rebuilding the one connection, but I think that when I select the network to join, it will still pull the corrupted connection information.

Z.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I meant.. delete it from the list under "Preferred Networks" and then add it again.  Sorry, I should have been more clear also.


----------

